# Spied New Ruger Gold Label



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Say, FYI for Side By Side Shotgun lovers.

Kones Korner by Castlewood, SD has a New Ruger Gold Label 12 ga SxS
Pistol Grip, KSXS-1228, for sale. Price is $2600.00.

Just thought I would pass it on for those interested.

See Yeaw


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I caught this post about an hour after it hit this site. I called my buddy who lives in SD. He dropped everything and drove to Kones Korner (money in hand). It had already been sold. The guy at KK says that Ruger isn't going to make these anymore.

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Man, years of hype/anticipation, a couple years of sales, then gone? That would be too bad. They are a nice gun.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good evening everyone,

Don't frect, Ruger is just retooling to make the Ruger Gold Label again.

They had some quality control problems and didn't realize what it takes
to make a quality SxS and turn a profit. Some of the crafting had to 
be done by hand.

They didn't expect the high demand also, that why alot of people jumped
at the CSM SxS, but that's not panning out to be a great deal, unless
your rich.

This go around will not be in the $1700 price range but probably more
in the $2500 price range.

The Ruger Gold Label is the best deal out there for a classic type 
Side by Side.

I love mine and have used it basically for Pheasant hunting.

Now, my son wants one (but is waiting for the new production run).

See yeaw


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

P.S. The new Smith & Wesson Elite 12ga. English Stocked beauty is
simular, round body type action. It is made in Turkey, at a retooled
factory just for S&W.

Can't wait to see one.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

If Ruger is going to be successful with this gun they had better make enough to meet the demand. I have been looking for a long time and have never found one. Unless you can walk into Scheels or a similar store and pick one up without years of waiting, something else will take its place. And $2500 per gun isn't exactly a bargain especially if you can't get one.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The gold label is a very nice shotgun indeed. I do feel, however that it falls far short of justifying it's retail price ( which is often inflated, due to low availability). There are other SxS's on the market that are easily as good, are more pleasant to look at, and some, cost a good deal less. I like Ruger prodects, and own quite a few. The gold label will catch Ruger addicts, and serve them well. For a quality SxS, you don't need to spend as much, or wait in line. Good shooting, Burl


----------

